# Hello from the south of the UK!!



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to Horse Forum! Look forward to your posts and learning from you.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like you have a fun job.  

Looking forward to hearing more from you. Have fun posting.


----------



## murrayhallbuccaneer (May 4, 2009)

thanks 

@Walkamile, i look forward to it all too  hopefully i can get time to come on here as often as possible! and get as much out of this site as possible!!!

@RusticWildFire, yeah its a great job when the interesting things start, but when we get the yard full of messy horses you start to wonder why we bother keeping them in and warm and clean! they only mess it up and roll in their own poop HA, typical horses ay?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum, Leanne! I'm sure you'll have as much fun around here as we do.


----------

